# Adventures With a Cast Iron Waffle Iron



## Silvaticus (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright, I inherited a wonderful Griswold No. 8 cast iron waffle iron from my grandparents some time ago (Yay Me !).

This past Sunday, I decided it would be a fantastic idea to try it out by making waffles on the wood stove (not a cook stove, but I do a fair bit of cooking on it). What a disaster! I think I understand now why I can't remember Grandma ever using it. 

The first waffle just didn't cook, so I dug it out of the iron, stoked up the fire and tried again, the next one was burnt on the outside and gooey raw in the middle. The third one cooked and came out OK, but was not what I would call either crispy or delicious and took fifteen minutes to cook. The rest were perfect because I gave up and used my electric iron.

I'm wondering if anyone has ever had any success using a cast iron waffle iron and what the secret to that success is.

Please guide me! I don't think my family can take much more of my culinary experimentation and if it keeps up the way it's been, our little dog is going to be the size of a barn!


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

I bought one at a sale a while back and have been scared to try it... now I am really scared! I hope someone answers with sucessful tips or mine will be added to the "hey look that is old and neat" collection that I never use.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

It's like making perfect biscuits. It will take more than one or 2 tries to get it right. But when you get it right, people will come from miles around to try one, and your skill will be noted in your eulogy.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Never used one, and didn't see how you attempted it, but... if I were to try one, I think you would want it to set on the fire for a bit, until it is very hot. Then add your batter, and return it to the fire. Let it cook well on one side, then flip it. It will likely take a good fire to cook thoroughly. Good luck


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Silvaticus you are so right it's an adventure! And they do seem to take forever!

I found an old Griswold. It took several attempts before the waffles turned out right. It must not have been seasoned properly. One secret is lots of buttuh in da battah.
One of these days when I have a good hr or so Im gonna have to haul it out & practice again.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Help is on the way....

http://sweetwatergems.weirdstuffwemake.com/food/castironwaffle.html

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=157498


----------



## Silvaticus (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! It's supposed to COLD this weekend, so I see waffles in our near future. I suspect the dogs are looking more forward to it than my family, though!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I agree with the poster who suggested it might not be seasoned properly.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

When I use our CI waffle iron, the first waffle is for the dog...course she always got the first one when we owned an electric iron.

I heat the iron real good, spray on oil, pour in the batter and immediatly flip the iron over, cook a few minutes, flip again, then start taking peeks.
I think a cast iron waffle maker makes the best ever waffles, the new fangled no-stick irons make the waffles taste 'fake', chemical and not yummy at all. 
I LOVE my Griswold!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

marinemomtatt said:


> When I use our CI waffle iron, the first waffle is for the dog...course she always got the first one when we owned an electric iron.
> 
> *I heat the iron real good, spray on oil*, pour in the batter and immediatly flip the iron over, cook a few minutes, flip again, then start taking peeks.
> I think a cast iron waffle maker makes the best ever waffles, the new fangled no-stick irons make the waffles taste 'fake', chemical and not yummy at all.
> I LOVE my Griswold!


Agree with the bolded recommendation by marinemomtatt. Spray (or brush) oil prior to every waffle.


----------

